# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Songs About Meditation, LD, AP, AT

## EnergyWorker

Name up to 3 songs about LD, AP, AT, or Meditation.

Try to resist the urge to name more than 3 or the thread will die quickly.

Continue numbering from the person above you (I ended on 3. so the next person would be 4. 5. 6.).

Here are my 3 songs:

1. Silent night - where it goes "...all is calm, all is bright, sleep in heavenly peace..." (no, I'm not religious, I'm "spiritual")
2. Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel
3. Silent Lucidity - QUEENSRYCHE

~Energy Worker~

----------


## Charles3

Sorry to bring up old thread, but it was still on first page. Thanks for sharing the Queensryche song, I had never heard about that. Here are some I found:

Owl City - Lucid Dream
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW9ALONTrO8

EDIT: Rap directly about LD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jTzXbqM1g

And did you know Charliey Morley rapped in a previous career?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHSSuOyuoE

I youtubed for lucid dreaming songs and unfortunately there are lots of people who used lucid dreaming in their song title but it is not really what I would consider lucid dreaming related. I don't want to put anyone down who is putting out their art or music, but as someone who is more in the nitty gritty of lucid dreaming, It kind of bugs me when there is a song titled "Lucid Dream" that is actually just another rap song about getting high and drinking at the club. 

I think a lot of these people heard about lucid dreaming and had one dream, and decided to make a song titled lucid dream. It makes some sense, but it is just frustrating when I am actually looking for a quality song with lucid dreaming related content. 

To this end I have considered attempting some kind of LD tutorial but in hip hop form. I have some lyrics in mind but I am taking my time with it.

----------

